# system tray

## cloc3

ho preparato uno script per ruotare lo schermo con l'accelerometro interno.

avrei bisogno che, al momento dell'avvio, l'applicazione generasse un'icona nel vassoio di sistema, per essere disabilitata in caso di necessità.

purtroppo, non ho idea di come realizzare questa funzione.

qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Potrebbe essere utile questo

----------

